# 2012 Buck



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

I lucked out on Sunday night. At 4:50 I had a great buck slowly make his way towards me. He turned towards me and gave me a shot at 30 yards. I shot and watched him run a short distance and then stop obviously hurt. The buck walked just out of sight behind some cedar bushes. After 45 minutes I slipped out to wait and get some friends too help. 5 hours later I come back with my friends to start the track job. I find my arrow and the evidence of my worst fear,gut shot. We follow sparse blood and crap to where I lost sight of the deer. We then see that the buck started up a hill towards a Things were not looking good. Then my field noticed a side of snow down the hill, there was my buck. He tried to walk up the hill and fell over and had slid all the way down. What a way to end the season.


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)




----------



## BOWHUNTER2727 (Sep 27, 2007)

great buck, nice mass


----------



## rww1977 (Sep 23, 2012)

Awesome buck. Congrats!!


----------



## McChesney (Jan 5, 2009)

That is a dandy...congrats!


----------



## schnarrfuss (Mar 31, 2011)

Congrats Ravenhunter. Nice mature buck in the late season.


----------



## milsy (Jun 9, 2010)

Great buck! Congrats on finding him!


----------



## myerslawncare96 (Jul 4, 2010)

nice


----------



## Sweaver (Mar 12, 2011)

Nice buck!! Glad the tracking job panned out for you. 


Sweaver


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Vvery nice! Congrats!


----------



## ont.deerhunter (Mar 26, 2004)

Beautiful buck! Congratulations!


----------



## bpbiggamehunter (Feb 13, 2011)

What a great way to end the season, Congrats that's an awesome buck!


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

Nice buck and with a nice rack. Congrat


----------



## DJ Trout (Dec 12, 2007)

That is a Stud of a buck!!! Congrats!!!

What were the temps up there when you shot him?


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

-5 celcius. Nice night,cold steady west wind.


----------



## ont.deerhunter (Mar 26, 2004)

have you had anyone put a tape on him yet? Just curious how he scores beautiful buck with great mass.


----------



## RackAttak (Mar 7, 2012)

Awesome buck!


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

Green scored in the 150's before deductions but not by a credited scorer. It will be though.


----------



## trapper.robi (Jul 9, 2011)

Wow way to go! nice job!and nice buck


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

Nice Buck. Congratulations. Hard work pays off.


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Congrats on that guy.


----------

